# Homemade Motion Decoys



## 91lawrence (Sep 3, 2012)

Have any of yall experimented with making any motion decoys? I was looking at trying to make a feeding pulsator decoy... but I'm that it would really save much money to try and make one. If you have any suggestions and pictures lets see em.


----------



## GSURugger (Sep 3, 2012)

Blinker switch and a bilge pump


----------



## JNW (Sep 3, 2012)

I made a remote control duck decoy from an old remote control boat motor and decoy.....  Does this count!?  

Perfectly water proof and works like a charm!


----------



## JNW (Sep 3, 2012)

JNW said:


> I made a remote control duck decoy from an old remote control boat motor and decoy.....  Does this count!?
> 
> Perfectly water proof and works like a charm!



FYI....makes those slow days really fun!


----------



## MagSPot (Sep 3, 2012)

quiver magnet on bottom of decoy


----------



## ThunderRoad (Sep 3, 2012)

Jerk cord will do brother. I've got us covered.


----------



## MagSPot (Sep 3, 2012)

long jerk cord for diver ducks if you dont have a layoutboat


----------



## MagSPot (Sep 3, 2012)

but for bread fed mallards jerk cord the best


----------



## MagSPot (Sep 3, 2012)

just kidding thought i would take a few shots at you cause you seem to always take a few at me. but really jerk cord simple and works.  lot of people over do duck hunting more simple and plain usually the better


----------



## krazybronco2 (Sep 3, 2012)

weasel ball you can get them from cracker barrel for around 10 bucks and only take a AA battery to power and works pretty darn good

http://www.duckhuntingchat.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=15&t=132140


----------



## waddler (Sep 4, 2012)

Go to yard sales. Any toy vehicle with spinning axis will work. Attach wings painted white on one side and black on the other. Make sure to make end product non-shiny. Other than that, any other decoration is window dressing. Or simply wrap it in some dark colored waterproof cloth.

You can paint "Duck" on it if you have a problem identifying what it is. The farm shops in Arkansas were wide open on this program after they saw it work.


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 4, 2012)

*I took a wing thing*

cut a hole in a diver decoy with a hole saw and it worked well until  i bought my Mojo floater.


----------

